# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  What dreams really signify - Sydney Morning Herald (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*What dreams really signify**Sydney Morning Herald (blog)*This week I was listening to an ABC radio program on *lucid* dreams. A *dream* in which the *dreamer* becomes "self-aware" and starts to control what is happening around them. It reminded me of a *dream* I had a few years back that has remained vividly etched *...**and more »*

----------

